# how to put OS on flashdrive



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 20, 2009)

Wasn't sure if i should put this under storage or software. I am wanting to know how to install Windows XP on a 4gb flashdrive. I just need it for a folding rig and don't want to use a HDD because of power usage,heat output,don't have room,not needed.

please keep in mind i have NEVER done anything like this so i need all the steps/details

what will be on the drive
Stripped down Windows XP pro
F@H
Chipset drivers
LAN driver 
Thanks 
p_o_s_pc


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-pocket,1113.html


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 20, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Here:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83475



He wants to run windows off of a flashdrive not install it from a flash drive.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 20, 2009)

You type to fast!

Yeah, It hit me after I hit save.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. now where can i find that HP program?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks. now where can i find that HP program?



Google finds it every time I require it. Though you can't just install Windows on a USB device. It will reinitialize the USB bus upon boot > poof gone boot drive. I've seen some USB editions of XP on warez sites though I'm not sure if/how these work and for obvious reasons we can't post links. Though considering you just want to fold and possibly browse the web, NT4 might work as it doesn't support USB. Never bothered to try it though.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 24, 2009)

You can take a look at this, might help:http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8

This guy has had some luck doing it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2009)

already got it done. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

I am working on the mods linked. using PE builder didn't get things how i wanted so going to try this way


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, wouldn't it have been easier to use linux?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Just out of curiosity, wouldn't it have been easier to use linux?



I can't get linux to work right with the network. For some reason i have problems getting linux and XP to network  

could someone tell me how to get the .INI files back to IN_? OR would someone do it for me?


----------



## 7mm (Feb 28, 2009)

*This should help you out, Click.

CHEERS!*


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 28, 2009)

He wants to run it from the memory stick not install it.
Also linux clients get lower PPD than windows ones.


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Also linux clients get lower PPD than windows ones.


Whoa.. whoa.. no. Linux > Windows at F@H. My 2.8GHz E2180 running Ubuntu can keep up with my 4GHz E8400 running Windowz. From my (limited) understanding, the F@H app was written for Linux and ported and modified to support Windowz, which lowered performance. You're talkin F@H right?


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, I am I thought the linux ones got lower PPD anyway. I know it varies between distros of linux since on the PS3 you get higher PPD on the default one than you do on a more standard distro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2009)

7mm said:


> *This should help you out, Click.
> 
> CHEERS!*



i am trying to install it on a USB drive thx will take a look


----------



## Polarman (Mar 2, 2009)

Installing Vista from a USB Flash Drive... Not a bad idea, i'll probably try this when i make my next cleanup.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure you'll want to run your OS off of a flash drive, especially if you have prefetch enabled. 
Flash drives have a limit on the number of times you can read and write from them, it's a huge number over one million, but if you're paging stuff to your flash drive rather than ram it's going to quickly lower the life span of the drive.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks. now where can i find that HP program?




Here
http://hp-usb-disk-storage-format-tool.software.informer.com/
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,64963-page,1-c,downloads/description.html
Few other links here make sure you check the download for a virus though.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=hp...?fr=yfp-t&p=&fr=yfp&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2009)

i have already tried and failed at installing it on the USB drive so just going to try lunix


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 2, 2009)

Alternatively do what I did for my low power server, get an SD card to IDE adapter and install your OS just as you usually would.  Gets around all of those 'booting windows for USB' problems.  Assuming you don't want to take the OS with you to another PC (which often doesn't work too well anyway).

See this link for more details....
http://www.mods-n-clocks.co.uk/?p=69


----------

